# Milk burning on the end of the steam wand?



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I've noticed that while my steaming technique is improving, I have a recurring issue with milk burning on the end of the steam wand. Its a upgraded Silvia wand on a Gaggia Classic. I wipe the milk and purge it as soon as I finish steaming but keep seeing a 'burned' layer on the nozzle tip that requires me to unscrew it and use a plastic scourer to get off. I'm using a milk thermometer and keeping an eye on the milk temp, and its never getting above 150-155 degrees and usually a little lower.

Any suggestions what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I find keeping the cloth wet for the steam wand helps and wiping straight away after use. Also make sure you perge the wand at the end.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

yea just use a wet cloth. The actual steam wand gets really hot (as the burn on my arm will testify) and milk seems to burn onto it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Buy a pack of thin "washup" sponges 5 /6 mm thick, cut into 4 pieces apprx 100 mm sq. Keep one piece damp on the drip tray,as soon as you shut off the steam and lower the jug wipe the wand. The moist /damp sponge and wiping immediately should cure your problem.

Try steaming without the thermometer,have your fingers under the bottom of the jug as you steam, keep them there until it is too hot to hold (not wimpy warm) turn off steam , remove jug, wipe wand. Your milk should be just right temperature (try with thermometer). Rinse sponge thoroughly after use.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wipe it down promptly with a damp cloth after steaming your milk or you do get a crusty tip. And no one likes a crusty tip.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks all - I'll try the sponge idea and see how it goes.


----------

